# klutch 10" slidng miter saw



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

i am looking for a new miter saw. i found a klutch 10" sliding miter saw on northern tool and its for $140. its got 4.6/5 stars on the website but i was wondering if anybody had anmy expierience with this saw. i can't afford a $400+ saw. my brother who shares a shop with me and my dad wants a slider but he cant afford a $400+ saw either. im looking for a something in $150 range. we have just a little shop for little projects so it wont see any hard use.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

While most of us do look for a saw that will take hard use the most important feature for me is accuracy first then how well it will hold up. It can be a sturdy saw but if it isn't accurate it isn't worth having no matter how much it costs.

The first place I would look would be at a pawn shop, then craigslist. While the saw may be used it would be a better buy to get a good used saw than a new bad saw.


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

i was looking at just getting a hitachi from lowes for $130 but he wants a slider. i am replacing my dad's saw that i broke so its pretty much all me. pretty much any saw will be a step up from the old 8 1/4" saw that was my dad's


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you're considering the Klutch, from Northern, HF has a 10" slider... for $99.00.












 









.


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> If you're considering the Klutch, from Northern, HF has a 10" slider... for $99.00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i think im gonna get a hitachi from lowes. im trying to stay away from harbor freight


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

get the best dewalt.......corse its gonna cost ya 500-600 bills


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

never like dewalt tools. besides if i had that amount of money i would get the sliding rigid thats in shop classroom


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

thehunter said:


> i think im gonna get a hitachi from lowes. im trying to stay away from harbor freight


I didn't suggest Harbor Freight based on their saw being of any certain quality. You mentioned the Northern Tool Klutch, and the HF saw is similar. Your interest sounded more of a budget problem than quality.












 









.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*HF saw on sale*

OK I have a 12" Dewalt compound slider, a great saw and a 10" Bosch compound slider, also a great saw. Both cost over $500.00.
This 12" sliding miter from HF saw is on sale from $199.00 down to $129.00 with a laser. I have many sanders, grinders and drills from HF and have no problems with the motors.
You can get a 2 yr replacement warranty and For $150,00 get a few years use from the saw. If I were on an extreme budget
I would go this way.  bill
http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-sliding-compound-miter-saw-with-laser-guide-98194.html


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

budget tools = budget parts = cheap tools,


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Just FWIW, a LARGE number of the tools at Northern Tool, and Harbor Freight are exactly the same tool with different paint colors and stickers on them.

So that Klutch 10" slider is the same as the Chicago Electric 10" slider form HF...

Lowes sells the Kobalt 10" slider for $169.00, Home Depot has a 10" Ryobi slider that gets decent reveiws for the same...

If you are going with a cheap slider, you might as well get the HF 12" slider for more capacity. On sale for $129.00, throw the 20% off coupon at it for a total of under $105.00. I have a neighbor with one, and it is actually pretty accurate. Good tight miters, squares up nice and stays that way. Miserable blade in it, but then again almost every miter saw comes with a lousy blade...


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

yes i want budget but i dont want hf tools. i know people who have bad expeirience with them but i have decided to get a hitachi 10" compound miter saw at lowes.


----------

